# Demand letter to H/O



## Shelby Renos (Feb 13, 2009)

This thread kind of went astray for a bit. I am trying to find out my next recourse from sending the registered letter. They never did pick it up at the post office. Do I pay a server for serving him, do I do it in person?

SB


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Shelby Renos said:


> This thread kind of went astray for a bit. I am trying to find out my next recourse from sending the registered letter. They never did pick it up at the post office. Do I pay a server for serving him, do I do it in person?
> 
> SB


Canadian laws will be different than laws where I am from, so I am not sre what your next step is.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

MarkmillerConst said:


> Hmmmm. Did work in the owner's house for an hourly wage.... no written contract.....working at the owner's direction....Sounds like you are an employee.....no taxes withheld.....call to the labor board.....wages and penalties......
> 
> I did that once and turned $2500 in back wages into a $9,000 judgement.


 
If you can't get them one way, get them another :clap:


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Shelby Renos said:


> This thread kind of went astray for a bit. I am trying to find out my next recourse from sending the registered letter. They never did pick it up at the post office. Do I pay a server for serving him, do I do it in person?
> 
> SB


 
You did not say where you were.

In Ontario I would file small claims and serve the papers myself, even if it meant sitting in front of there house till all hours waiting for them to get home. Once served, you filed a 'I served them on XXX date' notice.

Courts will mail both of you a date to meet Judge Judy


----------



## Shelby Renos (Feb 13, 2009)

Chris Johnson said:


> If you can't get them one way, get them another :clap:


One other way maybe I could get this guy is he decided to redo his wiring from the wall I took out and move switches etc. He did it all himself as I don't do electrical. I no he did'nt get a permit.

SB:clap:


----------



## fireguy (Oct 29, 2006)

A friend of mine, Bill, told me about the contractor he hired to do some upgrades at his home. I asked Bill if the contractor was licensed, and was told "No, but he was cheap". I told Bill he was foolish to hire an unlicensed contractor and told him, no insurance, no Worker's Comp coverage, no recourse if any problems developed, no inspections. Bill replied," yeah, but he is cheap." Last month, I saw Bill and asked how hte home improvements were coming. Broken counter top, leaking windows, unpaid suppliers, and the unlicensed contractor has disappeared, leaving work undone and suppliers unpaid. Then Bill told me he contacted the BCB, and they don't care! Why? Because Bill hired an unlicensed contractor. I then asked Bill about Chuck the electrician, who I knew was not licensed. Bill said the electrician was doing fine. I guess Bill forgot when the 3 of us were full-time firefighter together, and Chuck would tell the shift how he screwed up on wiring jobs. 

I have no sympathy for Bill, he got what he paid for.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Shelby Renos said:


> One other way maybe I could get this guy is he decided to redo his wiring from the wall I took out and move switches etc. He did it all himself as I don't do electrical. I no he did'nt get a permit.
> 
> SB:clap:


 
That's only a slap on the wrist, don't waste your time. He'll only get a letter telling him to pull a permit and call for an inspection...HO can do electrical on their own property.

I would consider calling the local Department of Labor (Sorry, Labour for you, I'm thinking Ministry of Consumer and Commercial Relations...if I remember correctly) and complain about an employer who has not paid his employee. Those ones like to crawl up employers asses with mirrors. I'd almost consider a trip to the ER with your sore back and claim Comp. against the employer. And if you really have time to kill, file for unemployment and wrongful dismissal.

Face it, the guys going to **** you, **** him back, smile for $ 1600.00, I know you need the money, but it's not $ 16,000.00 so have fun and enjoy the moment.


----------



## twilson (Aug 24, 2008)

Sorry I missed your first question. I think if it was me and the customer is not choosing to ignore my first attempt at recieving the bill. You have said you know where he/she works. Don't bother waste your time at the job site looking for him. Go straight to where the customer works and deliver it in person. Take the high road and don't engage in discussion there. (There are other potential customers there). Just make sure that the bill and letter state your intentions. Then follow small claims court after the customer ingnors you.

Terry


----------

